# Underrated/unpopular anime recommendations?



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Recommend some great but _lesser known_ anime? like, there might be other good anime out there but are unfortunately not that known as much as others..? I don't really mind if its old, and I'm open to different genres~


----------



## Taycat (Dec 11, 2014)

Blood+
I never hear about it, ever.
It's really good.
Summer Wars is also a really good anime movie.  It's perfect if you love video games.  The art for it is based a lot from the Digimon movie from way back when (except a little more modern)...


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

idk if anohana is well known but its ver nice and theres only 11 episodes but thats all you need to cry for the rest of the year
i dont know many animes haha


----------



## Tessie (Dec 11, 2014)

inuyasha


----------



## Taycat (Dec 11, 2014)

Tessie said:


> inuyasha



Naw, Inuyasha is way popular.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 11, 2014)

hmm how bout dragon ball z then??


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Tessie said:


> hmm how bout dragon ball z then??



That one's kind of popular too  Not necessarily these days, but it's definitely well known.

I think Ouran High School Host Club though is definitely a nice comedy anime, but it's definitely starting to gain fame and popularity.
Rosario + Vampire is also pretty spectacular :3 One off my all time favorites.
Moshishi is interesting, but it's more so a list of short stories with a single connector.
My Bride is a Mermaid is kind of interesting, but I haven't been able to watch more than a few episodes yet ^-^"
Obviously there's Sword Art Online too, which I'm not very sure if it's too popular or I'm just aware of it's existence because I've watched it, but it's definitely a great one, oh my gosh. Asuna x Kirito ALL THE WAY!
Angel Beats was pretty okay
Clannad - definitely an amazing one. Haven't seen it in a while, but it was quite spectacular.
And there was Princess Tutu. It's not the typical anime, because there isn't much room for shipping since it focuses on a little girl, but it's definitely pretty sweet.
Elfen Lied (Or however it's spelled) is meh, it depends on your personal tastes. By the anime I've suggested, you might tell I'm into more romance based ones ^-^ this one though is more science fictiony
And of course, the infamous Soul Eater. While it's really well known, it's pretty fantastic! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH OH OH AND Fruits Basket~!!! That one is the shiz!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 11, 2014)

-*Myself;Yourself*. 
Starts out totally cliche but takes interesting turns in the story.

-*School Days*
 is hated by the anime community but I love it. People just miss the entire point of the story, I think. It's a deconstruction of the romance and harem genre

- *Space Dandy*. 
Everyone thinks it's a pile of crap but it's actually beautifully animated and totally hilarious.


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Toradora is pretty good too. Haven't watched it all the way through, but it IS enjoyable.

Also, there are some pretty good Korean live actions too that are based on animes, like Boys Over Flowers! But, this is an anime thread, so I'll leave those out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*CLANNAD! The anime name was Clannad! I'll edit that now ^-^*


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

Kayteddy said:


> That one's kind of popular too  Not necessarily these days, but it's definitely well known.
> 
> I think Ouran High School Host Club though is definitely a nice comedy anime, but it's definitely starting to gain fame and popularity.
> Rosario + Vampire is also pretty spectacular :3 One off my all time favorites.
> ...



'ohshc is starting to gain fame' where have you been since it came out

all of those are popular. only one i havent heard of is moshishi


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Kaze no Stigma was pretty okay too
While it's coming up to a pretty popular-ish time,* I've heard* Blue Exorcist is pretty good, if you're into intriguing animes 
And, while this one is becoming horrendoulsy main stream, Death Note is also pretty darn good, same with One piece (just thought I'd include those, even with their popularity.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> 'ohshc is starting to gain fame' where have you been since it came out
> 
> all of those are popular. only one i havent heard of is moshishi



Well, sorry, I just thought I'd offer suggestions with animes that I've watched and thought were good. They aren't popular where I live, and I haven't seen them around much.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 11, 2014)

Kayteddy said:


> Kaze no Stigma was pretty okay too
> While it's coming up to a pretty popular-ish time, Blue Exorcist is pretty good, if you're into intriguing animes
> And, while this one is becoming horrendoulsy main stream, Death Note is also pretty darn good, same with One piece (just thought I'd include those, even with their popularity.)



ohhhh noooooooooooo. blue exorcist is so cliche an unoriginal, it's unbearable.


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> ohhhh noooooooooooo. blue exorcist is so cliche an unoriginal, it's unbearable.



Sorry, I got a little ahead of myself and forgot two words. Edited it  And the bolded words are what changed (Sorry, I didn't want it to seem rude by my bolding them, so I felt the need to explain in this message DX)


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Kayteddy said:


> Sorry, I got a little ahead of myself and forgot two words. Edited it  And the bolded words are what changed (Sorry, I didn't want it to seem rude by my bolding them, so I felt the need to explain in this message DX)



omg thank you for the many recommendations! I've watched most of them, and yeah they were great ^^ Blue Exorcist and Ouran are actually a part of my faves lol btw I have watched Boys Over Flowers! I've also watched a lot more korean tv shows too hahah


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 11, 2014)

omfg shingeki no kyojin and sword art online are my favs coz they're so emotional and the guys are so hot OMFG I SHIP EREN AND LEVI XDD

You should watch Hyouka. It's really underrated and it's my favourite anime.


----------



## nammie (Dec 11, 2014)

terra e
mononoke
jigoku shoujo season 1

genres.. terra e is scifi, other two are horror/supernatural
and all three could be considered tragedy as well I guess lol

also gintama if you haven't seen it lol

sorry i haven't rly watched any anime since early hs so my anime recs are all kinda old lol


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Blood+
> I never hear about it, ever.
> It's really good.
> Summer Wars is also a really good anime movie.  It's perfect if you love video games.  The art for it is based a lot from the Digimon movie from way back when (except a little more modern)...



ooh I've watched Summer Wars! Great movie ^^



computertrash said:


> idk if anohana is well known but its ver nice and theres only 11 episodes but thats all you need to cry for the rest of the year
> i dont know many animes haha



ahh yes.. anohana... aka the first anime I've watched that made me sorta cry T__T



Nuclear Bingo said:


> -*Myself;Yourself*.
> Starts out totally cliche but takes interesting turns in the story.
> 
> -*School Days*
> ...



omg yes I've heard of Space Dandy!! seen some screencaps of it lol I'll try these out eheh..


----------



## akabetty (Dec 11, 2014)

I just finished watching Mermaid Forest. It's an early 90s anime and the story was fantastic and thought provoking.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Himari said:


> omfg shingeki no kyojin and sword art online are my favs coz they're so emotional and the guys are so hot OMFG I SHIP EREN AND LEVI XDD
> 
> You should watch Hyouka. It's really underrated and it's my favourite anime.



omg I've watched all 3! yeah really enjoyed all of them, especially SNK, though I'm not updated anymore with the manga lol 
(yes..... hyouka........ houtarou is like sooo cute hahah) 



nammie said:


> terra e
> mononoke
> jigoku shoujo season 1
> 
> ...



ooohh I like tragedies eheh..  I tried watching gintama because of all the screenshots/gifs I've seen of it but daaaamn so many episodes T__T (it looks so good though lol)


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 11, 2014)

School Days.


----------



## nammie (Dec 11, 2014)

tokkio said:


> omg I've watched all 3! yeah really enjoyed all of them, especially SNK, though I'm not updated anymore with the manga lol
> (yes..... hyouka........ houtarou is like sooo cute hahah)
> 
> 
> ...



terra e was truly tragic lol I just wanted them to be happy sigh
the other two are all like... episodic? I guess?? anyway ****ty things happen to diff ppl in each ep lol

oh you can skip around for gintama, they don't have many serious arcs so you could just read synopsis's or something and pick ones that sound interesting lol though they're all interesting imo...

also if you want drama reccs too
trick is my favourite drama ever lol I recommend it to everyone but like half the ppl refuse to watch it bc its suuuper old (first seasons from like 2002?? or something and last movie was released this year)
its a rly campy jdrama about this physicist and magician who go around disproving ppl who claim to have supernatural powers/supernatural phenomena

I rly like detective dramas and supernatural stuff so it's right up my alley anyways lolol


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tsuritama_. I have yet to meet someone else who has seen it, but it is such a fun little anime.

12 Episode fishing anime, but it's not _really_ a fishing anime like most sports anime. Dont wanna give any spoilers away though, so I'm just gonna suggest it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 11, 2014)

_Kino's Journey_ is a really good and really underrated/lesser known anime to check out.
_Black Lagoon_ is pretty underrated as well.



Spoiler: orrrr you could quit playin and watch the old Berserk arc! ayy!



[video]https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%  3D1FIuzmNXOSs&h=lAQGiw01U&s=1[/video]


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> _Tsuritama_. I have yet to meet someone else who has seen it, but it is such a fun little anime.
> 
> 12 Episode fishing anime, but it's not _really_ a fishing anime like most sports anime. Dont wanna give any spoilers away though, so I'm just gonna suggest it.



omg I've actually started it last week! but I haven't continued because of school work and games lol but yeah I'd definitely finish it since I like the good vibes of the show lol


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

daily lives of high school boys is p known but its funny.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 11, 2014)

Hanasaku Iroha is an underrated sof anime. The art is great and I enjoyed the story.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

nammie said:


> terra e was truly tragic lol I just wanted them to be happy sigh
> the other two are all like... episodic? I guess?? anyway ****ty things happen to diff ppl in each ep lol
> 
> oh you can skip around for gintama, they don't have many serious arcs so you could just read synopsis's or something and pick ones that sound interesting lol though they're all interesting imo...
> ...



Sounds like a cool drama! I like supernatural stuff too so plus points lol I don't really mind if its old hahah I'll try it out!

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> daily lives of high school boys is p known but its funny.



yeah I've seen lots of screencaps/gifs of that show so I watched it lol.... I was not disappointed


----------



## Naiad (Dec 11, 2014)

Gosick
Otome Youkai Zakuro
Dantalian no Shoka 

DN Angel is good too, but it was p popular awhile back. 
Black Blood Brothers is soul tho


----------



## Megan. (Dec 11, 2014)

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin
Myself; Yourself
Shiki


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 11, 2014)

I used to watch anime a few years ago. Some good niche titles are;
Welcome to the NHK 
Higurashi no naku koro ni (I still have all 26 manga volumes) it is horror and would not recommend for kids.
Xxxholic or however many xs is a good clamp series 
School Rumble is pretty good, not sure if it is unpopular now.
Paradise Kiss has always lived in NANA's shadow but is quite good and short.
Mushishi is an acquired taste but is quite good if you like supernatural stories like Miyazaki makes.
Shuffle is quite sweet for what starts out as a harem show.

I really can't remember anything else that wasn't super popular.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

Shoujo Kakumei Utena. Either they think it's too girly or they haven't watched it because it's old  :/


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm sad that nobody mentioned Nichijou, that anime made me crack up several times.
Space Dandy as well, I'm still sad that it ended. :C

Oh there's also Digimon Adventure and Tamers, great anime.
Oh and Chi's Sweet Home just for an adorable kitty's daily life.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Dec 11, 2014)

NO GAME NO LIFE!



BEST NON-POPULAR ANIME I'VE EVER WATCHED.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> I used to watch anime a few years ago. Some good niche titles are;
> Welcome to the NHK
> Higurashi no naku koro ni (I still have all 26 manga volumes) it is horror and would not recommend for kids.
> Xxxholic or however many xs is a good clamp series
> ...


ParaKiss.. yes I love that manga. I think her work is better as manga due to her awesome drawing style...

NHK is flippin trippy.. lovin it.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

Top three that comes to mind are:
*Kemono no Souja Erin* (one of my favorite series of all time)
Level-E (prepare to laugh your ass off--this anime is so f*****' absurd!)
Koi Kaze (incest anime but the romance is beautiful ; ;)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misuzurin said:


> I used to watch anime a few years ago. Some good niche titles are;
> Welcome to the NHK
> *Higurashi no naku koro ni (I still have all 26 manga volumes) it is horror and would not recommend for kids.*
> Xxxholic or however many xs is a good clamp series
> ...



The anime and manga series don't do Higurashi justice. Read the VN instead; that's where Ryukishi07 REALLY shines.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 12, 2014)

Kaze No Stigma

Princess Jellyfish

Legendary Heros

Blood+


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Top three that comes to mind are:
> *Kemono no Souja Erin* (one of my favorite series of all time)
> Level-E (prepare to laugh your ass off--this anime is so f*****' absurd!)
> Koi Kaze (incest anime but the romance is beautiful ; ;)
> ...


I think the anime is pretty good for the type and the manga is a bit fanservice I agree but I love how people bash it.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 12, 2014)

I have the higurashi and umineko vns but I still prefer the manga. The manga is a lot more in depth than the anime and still retains the emotions of reading the vn. What's especially good about the manga is that there is pretty much a different artist for every arc. Lumping the manga with the anime makes me wonder if you're serious... 

Either way the higurashi anime is a good place to start with checking out Ryukishi07's work. Just don't watch umineko, now that is a terrible adaption.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kaze No stigma was pretty good, but the author died and the story is just left unfinished. Plus the cousin romance is kinda weird.


----------



## ibelleS (Dec 12, 2014)

Usagi Drop


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 12, 2014)

Fruits Basket and Maison Ikkoku (did i spell it right) are adorable <3

Oh, and Squid Girl is as hilarious as boop.


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane (Dec 12, 2014)

SPACE DANDY 
Freakin love that anime just for the comedy and the sci fi effect


----------



## Geoni (Dec 12, 2014)

Kaiba, Box of Goblins (Moryo no Hako), Kino's Journey, Serial Experiments Lain, Haibane Renmei, Texhnolyze, Michiko to Hatchin, and Mononoke  are some good lesser known anime that I think are worth the watch. Out of these, Moryo no Hako and Texhnolyze are _especially_ underwatched and underrated.

Although I have to warn you that Texhnolyze can be brutal and depressing throughout.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 12, 2014)

Yaoi.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 13, 2014)

Kayteddy said:


> That one's kind of popular too  Not necessarily these days, but it's definitely well known.
> 
> I think Ouran High School Host Club though is definitely a nice comedy anime, but it's definitely starting to gain fame and popularity.
> Rosario + Vampire is also pretty spectacular :3 One off my all time favorites.
> ...









I overall agree with most of your choices, SAO is VERY popular. (not to mention it cliches everything)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(also FMA series, if it counts)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 13, 2014)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned it...

*cowboy beebop*

Dont laught at the name. Just watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or

Any tenchi (tenchi in tokyo etc etc)

Or

Jojos Biazzre adventure

- - - Post Merge - - -

Saw these mentioned and can say that they are 100% amazing

Fruits basket

Ouran host

XXXholic (no its not a hentai or anything like that!! Its about superstitions and stuff idk very cool ♡)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I dont know if anyone has mentioned it...
> 
> *cowboy beebop*


Cowboy Bebop's amazingly popular, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SnapesOnAPlane said:


> SPACE DANDY
> Freakin love that anime just for the comedy and the sci fi effect


High-Five!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would say that Cyborg 009 OVA that aired back on Toonami, but I barely remember it and I doubt I'll ever go back and watch it.


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is Code Lyoko considered anime...?


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 13, 2014)

Cowboy bebop is like the king of scifi anime to the west...


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 13, 2014)

*MushiShi*. Pleaseplsaepalseplaspelaspealse watch Mushishi. I picked the first season box set up years ago on a whim and fell in love with it. The stories are episodic; it features one main character as he travels around, helping people with mysterious afflictions and occurrences caused by creatures called Mushi. It's very calming. Sometimes haunting. Overall beautiful. Please watch it. After years, they're finally airing a second season right now and I cry each week. It's literally my favourite anime of all time.


*House of Five Leaves*. I can't think of a reason why this anime is so under appreciated other than the slightly weird character designs? (Their eyes creeped me out at first tbh, but I've grown used to it and I think it matches the tone of the anime). It's all very well done. It's about a samurai who is shy and doesn't like hurting people uwu I want to hug him. The story's quite intricate actually, with plot twists and betrayals and moral ambiguity. All that good stuff.
Here's a trailer for it because shameless non-self promotion:






If you're into shojo stuff, I actually really enjoyed *Skip Beat!*. Not sure how popular it is/was, but there's only one season of the anime released nearly 10 years ago. But dannnnng it's so good

I've recommended *Aku no Hana* several times on TBT but yeah, y'all should check that out, too.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 13, 2014)

Skip beat is really polular in japan not so much in the west. The manga is up to 35 volumes and is ongoing.

Fruits basket was one of the most popular shoujo things in the 2000s in the west. I have 1-13 of the manga. Need to finish the collection eventually.

Still good watches non the less. Well I've only read Skip Beat.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2014)

Himari said:


> You should watch Hyouka. It's really underrated and it's my favourite anime.



^^^

I had trouble getting into it initially, but it's a good watch.

Barakamon's a nice casual anime, but I have no idea how it ranks in terms of popularity.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 13, 2014)

Was thinking of recommending Mushishi and Kino's Journey but people already recommend it haha I'm glad. 

I'd like to add Honey & Clover, if you like slice-of-life with humor mixed in. The Law of Ueki, it has shonen and it's pretty funny. Jyu-Oh-Sei, more serious than the other too but it's good. Natsume Yuujinchou if you want something heartwarming.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 13, 2014)

I looked through the thread and most of the recomondations are really popular ones lol

Uhhh here's some I think aren't too known

Servant x service
Gosick
Earl and fairy
Shirobako(?)
Okami San and her seven companions (?)


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 13, 2014)

idk if its been mentioned and its pretty well known but PLS WATCH COWBOY BEBOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP
ITS AMAZING
COWBOY BEBOP
YES
GO
NOW
WATCH IT


----------



## Milleram (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but Shiki is a beautiful, tragic anime. I don't know why it hasn't received more attention. The characters are well-developed, the story is thought-provoking, and the OST is AMAZING! I really can't say enough good things about it. It is definitely my favourite anime.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 13, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> idk if its been mentioned and its pretty well known but PLS WATCH COWBOY BEBOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ITS AMAZING
> COWBOY BEBOP
> YES
> ...



OMG
YES... 
COWBOY BEBOP 
ONE OF MY FAVES....


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 13, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> idk if its been mentioned and its pretty well known but PLS WATCH COWBOY BEBOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ITS AMAZING
> COWBOY BEBOP
> YES
> ...



Amaaazzzziiiinnngggg (suggested it ♡)


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Dec 13, 2014)

Jellyfish Princess,
Fairy Tail,


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

K - Project! It's really good, you should try it out.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh yes, I didn't read through this so forgive me if I'm mentioning anime people have already said :3 but here:
Serial experiments Lain
Anohana
Barakamon
Blood -C
Chaos;head
Steins;gate
Eureka seven
Gantz
Gunslinger girl
One week friends
Heavens memo pad
Mekakucity actors
Monster
Mushishi
Welcome to the nhk
No.6 
Samurai flamenco
Shinsekai yori
The melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 
Sorry for the long list, and I'm not sure if they'd all be considered underrated but they are all very good and worth the watch!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Watch SGT. Frog/Keroro Gunso.

Just go and watch it.

Hilarious anime that people need to watch.

Go and watch it...
WATCH IT WATCH IT WATCH IT WATCH IT WA-


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 14, 2014)

Joy said:


> Is Code Lyoko considered anime...?



Sadly no Code Lyoko was made in France. Anime is Japanese animation. However Code Lyoko is a great show and everyone should check it out.


As for anime. I recommend: (I might edit as I think up more)
Mushishi ( Like pretty much everyone here)
Wolfs Rain. (kinda sad, not sure how popular)
Mar (Not sure how popular but it is a fun one)
Puella Madoka Magi (I don't think that one is very popular because of the art style. Just watch to the third episode if your not sure about it)
Elfen Leid
The Higurashi series
Loveless (Not for everyone! Probably very well known, Manga is much better.)
XxxHolic (Not sure how popular)
Wolf Children ( Very good movie. Must see. Made me cry)
Future Diary ( surprisingly not to well known I think.)


----------



## Cou (Dec 15, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> -*Myself;Yourself*.
> Starts out totally cliche but takes interesting turns in the story.



everytime i see any "underrated anime rec" i think of this bc this is actually extremely underrated but it also has a meaningful story. anyway i second this.

also prince of tennis, samurai champloo, toaru series (well not that i know whether it's popular bc i rarely find anyone that's watched the series), and uhm tengen toppa gurren lagann


----------



## biker (Dec 15, 2014)

Depends on what you like. If you're not picky about it and enjoy some heavy humor, I'd say *Detroit Metal City* and *Desert Punk*.
If you're into smooth romantic shows maybe *Onegai Teacher* is your cup of tea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think some people here have no idea what "underrated/unpopular" means, lol.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

^Glad someone mentioned DMC. Friggin' hilarious OVA series x'D


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 15, 2014)

I just found one yesterday! It's called Tamako Market! Loving it! It has the same aesthetic as Chobits kinda. It seems to be hand drawn which tends to be more nostalgic for me and the opening and closing themes are the best! Usually I bypass openings and closings, but I happily listen to these while waiving like a little kid n_n

Also Free (Owatobi Swim CLub) <--- now sure about that part, not sure if it is overly popular though.


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 15, 2014)

Corpse party? The video game is very popular but the anime isnt really :\


----------



## tokkio (Dec 15, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> I just found one yesterday! It's called Tamako Market! Loving it! It has the same aesthetic as Chobits kinda. It seems to be hand drawn which tends to be more nostalgic for me and the opening and closing themes are the best! Usually I bypass openings and closings, but I happily listen to these while waiving like a little kid n_n
> 
> Also Free (Owatobi Swim CLub) <--- now sure about that part, not sure if it is overly popular though.



omg yeah I've watched those~ and I love tamako market! mochizou and tamako are so cute!  I'm looking forward to the movie since they're both going to be the main characters of the movie asgfsdghfh


----------



## Songbird (Dec 15, 2014)

Sword Art Online. It is awesome! It's so good!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 15, 2014)

I love an anime called _The World God Only Knows_ and feel it is a really good anime, it just doesn't have loads of followers because I don't think it is very well known... Or it could be and I've just not noticed. 

It's so cool, the main character is awesome and I personally love the whole video game nerd theme, a kid who plays dating simulators all his life suddenly makes a deal with this cute demon (by accident) and ends up being forced to romance girls in real life and make them fall in love with him to free ‘loose souls’ from their hearts. It’s all super cute and the series is just lovable.   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_World_God_Only_Knows_episodes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's pretty well known, but everyone hates it except me and I'm just like "Danganronpa (the anime) isn't bad!"


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> It's pretty well known, but everyone hates it except me and I'm just like "Danganronpa (the anime) isn't bad!"



I loved the show and yes I played the game. Both are 10/10 but like you said it's pretty well known xD


----------

